# Chat Twitch



## Chogal (Oct 23, 2020)

Je stream de la musique sous Twitch avec OBS. Je ne peux avoir sur mon écran de contrôle OBS Studio, le Chat de Twitch (cela fonctionne très bien sous Streamlabs OBS) Je précise bien, que ce n'est pas d'afficher le Chat à l'écran pour tous les connectés, mais de l'avoir sur mon tableau de bord pour suivre en direct le Chat.
Sous windows cela fonctionne bien, ans les onglets de OBS, sous Docks il y a affichage Chat Twitch, mais pas sous Mac
Quelqu'un a t il une solution?
Merci


----------

